# Allez Diving



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

into our local lake


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome picture!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Great picture! Allez is super cute. I love the look of concentration on her face.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gosh, she is SO beautiful! I love the pictures you post of her (and your other goldens).


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautiful as always!!

We are heading out to Wales with Magic and Jazz this weekend. Staying in Port Talbot. Hoping to find a great beach area to take them to.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing shot. Allez is really giving it her all. Your photos never fail to impress.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, that is a fantastic shot! She is beautiful.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, amazing.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

magiclover said:


> Beautiful as always!!
> 
> We are heading out to Wales with Magic and Jazz this weekend. Staying in Port Talbot. Hoping to find a great beach area to take them to.


 You are allowed to take dogs onto Swansea Bay Beach the car park is on Oystermouth/Mumbles Road on the way to Mumbles, Caswell Bay also allows dogs on the beach and is cleaner than Swansea Bay - which has been cleaned up a lot


----------



## dawgplanet (Oct 3, 2009)

great pictures. i wish my dog can do that. my dog afraid of water.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Grah, you should meet up with Chris and I,  please don't pick a beach to far from Cardiff, the car still hates going above 60. 

Allez looks stunning, doesn't look tubby at all lol


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great picture! Looks like Allez had a great time.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I am in love with this picture!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Such a beautiful shot of your stunning girl Allez!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

mist said:


> Grah, you should meet up with Chris and I,  please don't pick a beach to far from Cardiff, the car still hates going above 60.
> 
> Allez looks stunning, doesn't look tubby at all lol


 
Yes Graham then you could take gorgeous pictures of the first ever GRF US/UK meetup! :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Is that the best picture you've ever taken? It could be!!

Amazing !!!!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

mist said:


> Grah, you should meet up with Chris and I,  please don't pick a beach to far from Cardiff, the car still hates going above 60.
> 
> Allez looks stunning, doesn't look tubby at all lol


I'd love to take pics of all the dogs in the waves etc...it's what the camera was made for! I can't think of a beach suitable near you but Aberavon has half a dog friendly beach (except it tends to be permanently windy there) and Swansea Bay has great access and is great when the tide is in...but, and I know it's quite a long way from Cardiff, Caswell Bay http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?utm_c...m_source=en_GB-ha-emea-gb-bk-gm&utm_term=road has to be the dogs' fav. beach and sometimes great for surfing shots!
So, dust off your camera and dogs lol and organise a day out (Weather Permitting of course) for us to all meet up! I should have 5 dogs (the 4 have just come out of season - phew Elvis) so just pick a day! I'm ok for most days - retired bloke me


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We're leaving at 8:45 tomorrow morning. Should take us 2.5-3 hours to get out there. We are flexible both Saturday and Sunday. Tracey has my mobile #.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope you all have a great time and post lots of pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Another one of your amazing pics!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome picture!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning capture, always love your photos of Allez


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Sundays best for me, Andy's out most of tomorrow, no way am I bringing five with me lol. he needs to be home to look after which ever i leave home


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

So, what about Sunday morning meeting at 9am in the car park to the Swansea Bay beach opposite the cricket ground? http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?utm_c...m_source=en_GB-ha-emea-gb-bk-gm&utm_term=road
Might just bring 3 dogs, Gracie, Allez and Daisy, if the other 2 will allow me to leave them behind - not much chance of that!
Hopefully the tide will be in and therefore not too far to walk to the sea.
Let me know..


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

here's the link to the car park, Swansea http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ie=UTF8&ll=51.611519,-3.964699&spn=0.001561,0.003828&t=h&z=19


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

grah sounds good to me I'll text Chris and see if she's up for it,


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

we have Alfie staying with us. one of Gracie's puppies and he's leading Jazz astray, no way can I manage two nine mth old puppies, one with no recall. I'll bring Ollie & Gabby not sure whether to bring Jazz so that Alfie doesn't play up for Andy or Gracie who spends the entire time woofing at you to chuck the ball in the sea even though she doesn't retrieve it


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

And here we were at Swansea Bay this Thursday just gone.....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww I feel guilty now thinking of leaving Alfie home lol. it's not far from Singlton park so I can find my way even with out Tom Tom lol


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Truly stunning shot - as always.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That is an EXCELLENT photograph! And she is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

What kind of camera do you have? It takes the clearest pictures.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

kody's_mama said:


> What kind of camera do you have? It takes the clearest pictures.


Thanks and the camera I use is a Canon EOS 40D, but I think the pic quality comes from the lens used...http://www.waltersphotovideo.co.uk/products/canon-ef-70-200mm-f4l-is-usm/1524/


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous! Great shot!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

That is an amazing shot!


----------

